
A-Frame: WebVR & Web Components framework from Mozilla - wildpeaks
https://github.com/aframevr/aframe
======
brudgers
What is the connection to Mozilla alluded to by the title?

~~~
ngokevin
The core team is MozVR (mozvr.com), a team at Mozilla.

